
Ask HN: Is my amazon prime account compromised? - 120bits
So, last night I got an automated confirmation email from amazon saying that I ordered DJI Phantom Drone and a warranty on camera lens. I first checked if its not a phishing or scam email. Which it was not. I logged into amazon and I see the &quot;Your Orders&quot; showing these 2 items as recently ordered. They were all shipped to my address. Which I find really strange. I don&#x27;t remember doing this. Because, I was not even in front of a computer yesterday evening which is when I saw this email. I don&#x27;t share my amazon account.<p>1. I canceled both the order.
2. I changed my amazon password.
3. I contacted amazon and told them about this.<p>Any other precautions or measures needed to be taken? Has anyone here experienced this before?
======
pyrophane
make sure your primary account-holder contact information is correct (email,
address, phone) and turn on two-step verification for your amazon account.
While you are at it, change the password for the email address associated with
your amazon account, and make sure that you are doing everything to secure
that as well.

You can also notify amazon that the orders were not placed by you, although
they might not take any action based on that.

~~~
120bits
Thank you!

